# Extension



## omicron (11 Gennaio 2022)

discussione presa ieri con una mia amica
ha comprato delle extension per i capelli su internet
le è arrivato una specie di gatto morto da attaccare con le clip
si lamenta perchè sono troppo lunghe
le ho detto di buttare tutto nel secchio
non vuole
allora le ho detto di tagliarle, ha detto che non si tagliano
secondo me si possono tagliare
voi che ne dite?


----------



## Gattara28 (11 Gennaio 2022)

Io credo si possano tagliare. Almeno, così pare in tanti video. Altrimenti, sei fai un taglio scalato ti tieni le ciocche lunghe?


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Gennaio 2022)

Ma come con le clip? Tipo i ciapanas? Qui solo alcuni capiranno il termine…


----------



## Vera (11 Gennaio 2022)

Che io sappia si applicano e poi si adattano al taglio. Quindi sì, si possono tagliare.


----------



## omicron (11 Gennaio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Che io sappia si applicano e poi si adattano al taglio. Quindi sì, si possono tagliare.





Gattara28 ha detto:


> Io credo si possano tagliare. Almeno, così pare in tanti video. Altrimenti, sei fai un taglio scalato ti tieni le ciocche lunghe?


ma infatti è quello che dico io, si possono tagliare, semmai bisogna stare attenti a tagliarle per bene 


Pincopallista ha detto:


> Ma come con le clip? Tipo i ciapanas? Qui solo alcuni capiranno il termine…


ciapanas?????


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma infatti è quello che dico io, si possono tagliare, semmai bisogna stare attenti a tagliarle per bene
> 
> ciapanas?????


Ciapanas…secondo me Brunetta Danny BravaGiulia, Foglia, Orbis ed Etta conoscono il significato.


----------



## omicron (11 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Ciapanas…secondo me Brunetta Danny BravaGiulia, Foglia, Orbis ed Etta conoscono il significato.


e devo aspettare loro per saperlo?


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> e devo aspettare loro per saperlo?


Yes!


----------



## omicron (11 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Yes!


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


>


molletta


----------



## omicron (11 Gennaio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> molletta


grazie
cmq non so di preciso come siano ste extension, ho capito che sono quelle che si montano e si smontano
non quelle fisse che mette il parrucchiere


----------



## Brunetta (11 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> grazie
> cmq non so di preciso come siano ste extension, ho capito che sono quelle che si montano e si smontano
> non quelle fisse che mette il parrucchiere


Ma certo che si possono tagliare! Solo che, non ricrescendo, se il taglio è sbagliato, restano come sono 
La mania di avere capelli esagerati non la capisco. 
Un tempo non c’era


----------



## omicron (11 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma certo che si possono tagliare! Solo che, non ricrescendo, se il taglio è sbagliato, restano come sono
> La mania di avere capelli esagerati non la capisco.
> Un tempo non c’era


ma poi quelle sembrano pure un gatto morto, si vede che sono finte


----------



## Brunetta (11 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma poi quelle sembrano pure un gatto morto, si vede che sono finte


Tutte sembrano un gatto morto


----------



## Gattaro42 (11 Gennaio 2022)

eddai, poveri gatti 

prendetevela con un altro animale, su


----------



## omicron (11 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tutte sembrano un gatto morto


no dai, una mia amica le aveva messe dalla parrucchiera, ci aveva lasciato uno stipendio ma le avevano fatto un bellissimo lavoro


----------



## omicron (11 Gennaio 2022)

Gattaro42 ha detto:


> eddai, poveri gatti
> 
> prendetevela con un altro animale, su


un topo morto


----------



## Brunetta (11 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> no dai, una mia amica le aveva messe dalla parrucchiera, ci aveva lasciato uno stipendio ma le avevano fatto un bellissimo lavoro


Anche quelle che si riempiono le labbra sono convinte che abbiano fatto un bellissimo lavoro che non si nota.


----------



## Foglia (11 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche quelle che si riempiono le labbra sono convinte che abbiano fatto un bellissimo lavoro che non si nota.


Riempirle no, tatuarle magari sì (io oramai ho preso il vizio dei tatuaggi , complice la mia amica!). Effetto gloss permanente e leggerissimo ritocco di forma 
L'unica roba è che, se tanto mi dà tanto  (avendo sperimentato le sopracciglia) sarà un male cane.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Gennaio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Riempirle no, tatuarle magari sì (io oramai ho preso il vizio dei tatuaggi , complice la mia amica!). Effetto gloss permanente e leggerissimo ritocco di forma
> L'unica roba è che, se tanto mi dà tanto  (avendo sperimentato le sopracciglia) sarà un male cane.


Ma quei tatuaggi possono sembrare trucco.
Un mio contatto fb, pensionata molto dimessa, si è fatta fare il trucco permanente agli occhi. Sembra truccata con una riga di matita. Non le altera la fisionomia più, appunto, di una riga di matita.


----------



## Foglia (11 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma quei tatuaggi possono sembrare trucco.
> Un mio contatto fb, pensionata molto dimessa, si è fatta fare il trucco permanente agli occhi. Sembra truccata con una riga di matita. Non le altera la fisionomia più, appunto, di una riga di matita.


Si infatti non alterano, né sono particolarmente rischiosi


----------



## Tachipirina (11 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma poi quelle sembrano pure un gatto morto, si vede che sono finte


eh ma quelle vere sono costose....credo....


----------



## omicron (11 Gennaio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> eh ma quelle vere sono costose....credo....


sì sì un anno ero al mare con degli amici (tanti anni fa),  e una aveva le extension di capelli veri
aveva speso un rene per farle ma erano venute benissimo


----------



## Tachipirina (11 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> sì sì un anno ero al mare con degli amici (tanti anni fa),  e una aveva le extension di capelli veri
> aveva speso un rene per farle ma erano venute benissimo


sicuramente sono belle se fatte bene, soprattutto per chi non ha la chioma fluente ma costano davvero un rene (mia nipote si è svenata)


----------



## omicron (11 Gennaio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> sicuramente sono belle se fatte bene, soprattutto per chi non ha la chioma fluente ma costano davvero un rene (mia nipote si è svenata)


infatti dopo si era messa con un parrucchiere


----------



## Brunetta (11 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> infatti dopo si era messa con un parrucchiere


Meglio un chirurgo plastico o uno psicoterapeuta


----------



## omicron (11 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Meglio un chirurgo plastico o uno psicoterapeuta


ah guarda... al primo ha lasciato un sacco di soldi, del secondo avrebbe bisogno
adesso si sta sfogando sulla palestra, dice che vuole partecipare all'inferno run


----------



## Lostris (11 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Meglio un chirurgo plastico o uno psicoterapeuta


Ma ti prego. 
Avrei l’ansia in entrambi i casi (anche se per motivi diversi).


----------



## Brunetta (11 Gennaio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma ti prego.
> Avrei l’ansia in entrambi i casi (anche se per motivi diversi).


Era una battuta.
Visto che stiamo andando sul cazzeggio.


----------

